# Dado Jig



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone out there have a plan for a dado jig to cut 3/4" slots in cabinet sides up to about 30"? I saw one Norm used that I think had a 1/2" mortising bit with a guide bushing and was adjustable to different widths. Looks like something along those lines would be good. Thanks again for all you guys help. John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John 

Here's one you may want to look at.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4371-details-dado-jig-please.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html


==========


jcmmgm said:


> Hi, Does anyone out there have a plan for a dado jig to cut 3/4" slots in cabinet sides up to about 30"? I saw one Norm used that I think had a 1/2" mortising bit with a guide bushing and was adjustable to different widths. Looks like something along those lines would be good. Thanks again for all you guys help. John


----------

